
Ask HN: Good contact management solution WITHOUT sales management - arthur_ooo
I work at a small (11 people) financial services startup. We&#x27;d like to keep track of people we interact with and of the interactions in a centralized tool, and have found nothing that fits the bill so far.<p>What we&#x27;d like is to be able to : 
- gather contact information (name, email, phone, etc.)
- track interactions  for contacts we know &quot;well&quot; (email, meetings, phone calls)
- filter contacts based on qualitative information we&#x27;ve entered (activity, location, etc.) 
- export information (full databse sync with gmail and Vcard &#x2F; csv export for filtered lists).<p>Anything I&#x27;ve found so far is very sales-oriented (all tools that call themselves CRMs suffer from this) or lacks the interaction tracking (FullContact, Pobuca).<p>If anyone can point me to a solution I&#x27;d be more than grateful !
======
annanats
Optimize the way you store & communicate with your business contacts on a
daily basis . You can sign up in Pobuca FREE here
[https://app.pobu.ca/#/signup](https://app.pobu.ca/#/signup) .

------
nutanc
Just posted today on Show HN. Though not purely a contact management
solution,it allows you to track interactions like calls and chats. You can
check out [http://getkookoo.com](http://getkookoo.com)

~~~
arthur_ooo
Thanks for the suggestion - I just tried signing up but cannot : I don't have
a US mobile phone number (we're based in France) so I can't get past the OTP
validation...

